# Cheap low-tech LED lighting for tanks with lids.



## ForestDave (2 Jul 2021)

Hi.
Any recommendations on a cheap low-tech LED light that can cope with being under an aquarium lid. There's quite a bit of condensation there so I wasn't sure if the aluminium cased units could cope? 
My tank needs to be super low tech with just a few crypts/some moss growing as it's not my main tank and I don't need too much extra work. I had to evict my rabbit snails from my main tank as they seemed to hate the substrate/temperature/lighting and daily ph drop when the CO2 kicked in. I bought a 60l tank second hand and they seem to love it so far.
Cheers!


----------



## oreo57 (2 Jul 2021)

waterproof aquarium led - Google Search

Off the top of my head. Would need to work out size and number of units but these little underwater leds should work fine
Things like fluvals are water proof but not exactly inexpensive


> Fluval Plant 3.0 Spectrum Bluetooth LED Aquarium Lighting
> May 12, 2020 — Featuring FluvalSmart App technology, the light offers a variety of ... and humidity intrusion in conjunction with the light's IP67 waterproof rating.[/ quote]


----------



## John q (2 Jul 2021)

Assuming it's a 600mm tank? The fluval aquasky 2.0 16w would fit the bill, and provide more than enough light for low tech set up. Around £80 on flea bay.

Edit: on re reading possibly not the cheapest of options.


----------



## ScareCrow (2 Jul 2021)

LED flood lights work pretty well and normally have an IP rating so should handle the humidity. I used a warm white 10 watt for a while. Some of them have the option to blend colours (normally the WiFi units) so you could get the colour spectrum you want and I imagine they'll have an option to set a timer schedule. I think it's the route I'll go in the future.


----------



## tam (2 Jul 2021)

whats the tank brand? sometimes if you google the brand and retrofit led or similar you'll find someone that's done it.


----------



## jamila169 (3 Jul 2021)

I got the 38cm nicrew submersible to supplement the white light that came with E's tank , it's actually ok on it's own and it's stayed suckered to the lid for 2 months so far, bonus that you can rotate it so you can see to clean the tank without being blinded


----------



## ForestDave (3 Jul 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> LED flood lights work pretty well and normally have an IP rating so should handle the humidity. I used a warm white 10 watt for a while. Some of them have the option to blend colours (normally the WiFi units) so you could get the colour spectrum you want and I imagine they'll have an option to set a timer schedule. I think it's the route I'll go in the future.


Cheers. Have you seen any you like the look of?


----------



## ForestDave (3 Jul 2021)

jamila169 said:


> I got the 38cm nicrew submersible to supplement the white light that came with E's tank , it's actually ok on it's own and it's stayed suckered to the lid for 2 months so far, bonus that you can rotate it so you can see to clean the tank without being blinded


Thanks. Is the light a nice colour with just red and white led's on?


----------



## ForestDave (3 Jul 2021)

tam said:


> whats the tank brand? sometimes if you google the brand and retrofit led or similar you'll find someone that's done it.


It's got some crappy 0.2w tube fitted into it which barely sends out any light. I presumed you couldn't stick a higher wattage T5 tube in there.


----------



## Kevin Eades (3 Jul 2021)

I bought the nicrew planted slim led the other day and im super impressed 25 quid next day off amazon. Nice and small so should fit under the lid ok


----------



## ScareCrow (3 Jul 2021)

ForestDave said:


> Cheers. Have you seen any you like the look of?


I've not really looked but something like this was what I was thinking of. They also have a built in dimmer by the looks of it so you could setup fade in and out at the start and end of your light cycle.


----------



## jamila169 (3 Jul 2021)

ForestDave said:


> Thanks. Is the light a nice colour with just red and white led's on?


have a look at the last couple of FTS on my ciano journal, they're with just that on, it's not white, but it's not bad. they do a plain white one as well  and an RGBW, but I don't think you can mix the colours on that


----------



## ForestDave (4 Jul 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> I've not really looked but something like this was what I was thinking of. They also have a built in dimmer by the looks of it so you could setup fade in and out at the start and end of your light cycle.


Thanks I’ll take a look 👍


----------



## ForestDave (4 Jul 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> I've not really looked but something like this was what I was thinking of. They also have a built in dimmer by the looks of it so you could setup fade in and out at the start and end of your light cycle.


Thanks I’ll take a look. 👍


----------

